# 1936 Tricycle



## ohdeebee (Jan 20, 2011)

Bought from original owner.


----------



## mrflagman (Jan 20, 2011)

Man, I live on the wrong side of the state. What cool little tricycle!!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 20, 2011)

Great tricycle!

Manitowoc huh? Love it. Gateway to Door County!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 21, 2011)

Why don't you guys stop in for a visit sometime! And bring some trade goods!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 12, 2011)

Just learned that this is a 1936 Streamliner built by Garton


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting...your 1936 Garton has the same rear step plate design as my 1953 Garton had, which makes sense since they were both Streamliner models. Seat, pedal cranks, handlebar, and head badge are different, however, reflecting changes in trike design between the '30s and '50s. Your Garton is in really nice shape for it's age. Thanks for posting a pic!

Dave


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't be 100% certain of the year but thats what the gentleman I bought it form said. It was a gift to him for kindergarten in 1936. The paint looks better in the pic than in person. The truss rods are repainted stark white and one of the rear wheels has been replaced. The seat sealed the deal for me!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, that's definitely a 1930s seat...very cool looking design!

Dave


----------

